# visa rejected as medical related email not received, pls help



## libs79 (Feb 24, 2014)

Dear All,

My visa under category 189 was rejected a few days back and i need some help as to understand what I can do about it.

I did my visa filing on 20th Nov 2013 amd was hoping to get a case officer assigned by around mid of dec 2013. However I did not received any update from my case officer by end of jan 2014. So i got a query raised with immigration office on 31st of jan 2014 and i got an immediate auto reply which was too vague and generic and didn't had any information about my specific case. I had submitted all the relevant documents at the time of my visa filing except for my meidcal which my consultant in India told that preferably be done when a case officer gets assign and asks for it. 

Out of the blue when I was all confused as to how long it will take before my case offocer will get assign, i got an email on 8th feb, stating that my visa application is being rejected because i didnt aubmitted my medical within a period of 28 days when it was rejected by my case officer on 3 dec 2013.

The point is that i didn't receive such mail, not even in my junk and my case officer is just not willing to listen. She is adamant that its my mistake. There was no last warning from her side which should have been there, no update in correspondence column of my immigratiom login, and nobody out there willing to listen. 

I raised a feedback also, but again today i got an email stating that result is final. 

Just wanted to check if there is anything that i can do. It's a hard earn money and a decent 3 months have gone in drains just because i didn't received an email. How can they take a decision juat basis an email. I even got my medical done on 12 feb 2014, just to show i was waiting for a confirmation from my case officer, but nobody is ready to listen. 

Can anybody please help...


Regards
Kapil


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. But individuals cannot submit any medical related documents, its the medical hospital from respective cities should submit the applicant's results within the time. Usually they upload your results in one week from the date of your check up.

Talk to the hospital agent once and ask them if they uploaded your results in one week or not.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

libs79 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My visa under category 189 was rejected a few days back and i need some help as to understand what I can do about it.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the rejection news. 
What email are you using ? yahoo or gmail?
Are you using an agent or yourself doing the job?
How you or your agent missed the e-visa page updates?
Regards,
mithu


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> Sorry to hear this. But individuals cannot submit any medical related documents, its the medical hospital from respective cities should submit the applicant's results within the time. Usually they upload your results in one week from the date of your check up.
> 
> Talk to the hospital agent once and ask them if they uploaded your results in one week or not.


Dear Vijay,
He has not done medical and missed CO's email.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Vijay,
> He has not done medical and missed CO's email.


Oh. Ok. But that's unfortunate


----------



## murali2706 (May 18, 2013)

Hi

Have you applied through an agent?If so all the communication emails from CO will be directed to the consultant who acts on your behalf.try to convince your CO and get a chance to explain your status.



regards,
Murali


----------



## libs79 (Feb 24, 2014)

Dear all,

I got my visa filed through consultant but it was my email id being mentioned every where. So communication was suppose to come to me...


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

libs79 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got my visa filed through consultant but it was my email id being mentioned every where. So communication was suppose to come to me...


What is the status in IMMI account? If CO sent any email then it sould be there in the Immi account correspondence as well. Also it will trigger another email. So wondering how you missed both the emails. If there is no email in Correspondence then you can ask CO why no communication in IMMi account.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

libs79 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got my visa filed through consultant but it was my email id being mentioned every where. So communication was suppose to come to me...


 Sorry but if you used an agent and filed the form saying so ALL contact goes via them regardless of where you put your email address. 

You get a set time period to complete tasks and their requests state if you do not comply in that period they will make a decision without it. Meaning rejection for failure to meet the requirements. 

The agent is clearly to blame here not DIBP. It is NOT their responsibility to send reminders it is the agents job to ensure the work is done as you are paying them. 

Your agent would also have been emailed about the rejection and did nit let you kniw. 

Were they MARA registered? If so you can lodge a complaint to get them punished and your money back. 

If they were not this is a sad case of why we say NOT to use unregistered agents.


----------



## rein_marco (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry tohear that. 

Question why didn' you see it on your immi aaccount?


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

there is some ambiguity in your explanation bro...


Firstly did you receive the rejection email on your Email ID??? If yes then how come other communication mails were missed or sent on your agents email address


I mean CO requesting for medicals should have also come on your mail address same as the rejection mail....ask them for a copy of the mail in which CO had requested for Medicals and check on which email address they had sent the mail


If at all they cooperate or share but really sad bro


----------



## libs79 (Feb 24, 2014)

Dear all - i didn't received the medical related mail in my account. My consultant didn't opted to receive any mail on behalf of my case. Everywhere he mentioned my mail id and even if he wanted some info. Regarding mail that i eould have received, he will tell me that u will receive an email from so and so deptt, so can i forward it to him.

It was a case of mail getting lost in post where in i never received an email from case officer. No way for me to prove i didn't. Just 2 show my level of commitment i got my medical done once i received the rejection mail, but there is no way for me to prove it.

My immi account has got correspondence area completely blank. They didn't bother to send any warning.... they just rejected my visa application and are not willing to listen.

So what can i possibly do now.... pls suggest


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

libs79 said:


> Dear all - i didn't received the medical related mail in my account. My consultant didn't opted to receive any mail on behalf of my case. Everywhere he mentioned my mail id and even if he wanted some info. Regarding mail that i eould have received, he will tell me that u will receive an email from so and so deptt, so can i forward it to him.
> 
> It was a case of mail getting lost in post where in i never received an email from case officer. No way for me to prove i didn't. Just 2 show my level of commitment i got my medical done once i received the rejection mail, but there is no way for me to prove it.
> 
> ...


hang on hang on bro

so your saying is that you received rejection mail on your email id from your CO???

if the above is true then one thing can be concluded that you should have got all the emails including medicals on your email id since rejection mail was also sent on your id.....

did they tell you on which email id they have sent the medicals mail????



going by what SHEL said, 

how can your CO send all the emails to your agent and the rejection mail on your id


just my analysis....me aint an expert


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

libs79 said:


> Dear all - i didn't received the medical related mail in my account. My consultant didn't opted to receive any mail on behalf of my case. Everywhere he mentioned my mail id and even if he wanted some info. Regarding mail that i eould have received, he will tell me that u will receive an email from so and so deptt, so can i forward it to him. It was a case of mail getting lost in post where in i never received an email from case officer. No way for me to prove i didn't. Just 2 show my level of commitment i got my medical done once i received the rejection mail, but there is no way for me to prove it. My immi account has got correspondence area completely blank. They didn't bother to send any warning.... they just rejected my visa application and are not willing to listen. So what can i possibly do now.... pls suggest


Very sorry about the outcome of ur application.
First of all, it's true that the email "requesting for information" from CO does not appear in the immi account ( but the grant or rejection letter does), it goes directly to your email address, and it's sent only once, no reminder or warning at all. When submitting the application, you provided the preferred method of correspondence which in this case is via email. You may have accidentally deleted it without reading. 
As your email address is active, i think they can easily prove that the CO's email was successfully delivered to your mailbox. You should have checked your inbox carefully everyday, or even every hour.
Anyway, the decision has been made, plz check the decision letter if you have any review rights, or the decision is final


----------

